# pictures of my animals!!!



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

I will have some more when I get my new camera


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love all of them, sooo cute!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hehe, I love the goats!!   your other animals are cute too!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my goodness! i love them all ) very beautiful!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

omg...... i want to squeeze your kitty! She's so friggin cute!!!!!!! I'm totally jealous you have goats. I love goats too....I'd have 50 by now if i wasn't a poor college kid! :roll:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

That poodle looks exactly like mine.


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

haha Thanks everybody  and my dog is actually a Besion Frese by the way :wink: .


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

aww look at the sleeping puppy dog.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you serious? He's huge. But he looks like my standard poodle.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cuties!!!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Are you serious? He's huge. But he looks like my standard poodle.


I think the picture might be deceiving. He doenst look standard poodle size to me.  

My animals....
Rio & Jezz









Shelby when she was a puppy









Spirit









Ruby









Sadly I dont have any of my cats pictures uploaded at the moment...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Kim what breed are the Spirit and Rubt? What good looking dogs!! 

Here are my pups! (I'm not going to post my ponies here because they are already all over the forum ) 









Haily (Black Lab) and Scout (JRT)









Scout (JRT)









Haily (Black Lab)


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Spirit is a Weimaraner and Ruby is a Vizsla.


----------

